# Country Ham



## AHudd (Mar 5, 2015)

A friend of mine gave me a smoked ham that was glazed with honey and brown sugar while still hot. The honey and Brown sugar melted into every pore. It was delicious.

Alex


----------



## Robin_Klein (Mar 30, 2019)

AHudd said:


> A friend of mine gave me a smoked ham that was glazed with honey and brown sugar while still hot. The honey and Brown sugar melted into every pore. It was delicious.
> 
> Alex


I tried doing it the same way and it was fantastic!


----------



## Steve in PA (Jan 26, 2015)

I would have no issue substituting honey for molasses in this recipe. It is from Charcuterie by Ruhlman. All the recipes I have made from that book are excellent.


----------

